# The Ninja Glock



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 9, 2011)

BAWHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 9, 2011)

This shit is down right gold!


----------



## JBS (Jul 18, 2011)

LMAO attack typhoon!


----------



## QC (Jul 18, 2011)

That's so fucked. Love it!


----------



## bosox27 (Jul 19, 2011)

This is hilarious! I want a scope that can see in the future and the past! LOL


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 19, 2011)

bosox27 said:


> This is hilarious! I want a scope that can see in the future and the past! LOL



Ya'll don't have that?


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 20, 2011)

I mean, this is "cool" and all, but we got rid of that about a year ago, cause it's so old school.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 20, 2011)

amlove21 said:


> I mean, this is "cool" and all, but we got rid of that about a year ago, cause it's so old school.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 20, 2011)

"Ambidextrous handguard," lol.


----------

